# برنامج رائع لادارة المشاريع



## amros1 (15 أغسطس 2007)

افضل برنامج لادارة الاعمال, يساعدك في إدارة وتنظيم علاقات العملاء لدى الجهات والمؤسسات التجارية, يساعدك ايضا في ايجاد افضل الحلول لكسب العملاء والتعرف على نشاطاتهم عن طريق الحملات التسويقية و عناوين البريد الالكتروني و معلومات اتصال العملاء ويساعد في تنظيم حملات البريد الالكتروني الاعلانية كل ذلك في مكان مركزي واحد, 
sprinx CRM 

برنامج مجاني
رابط التحميل
http://www.sprinx.cz/Download/SprinxCRMStartSetup.exe
رابط البرنامج
http://www.sprinxcrmstart.com/


----------



## الزعيم2000 (15 أغسطس 2007)

جارى التحميل 
ولكن شكرا مقدما أيها الأخ الفاضل amros1


----------



## النافذة (16 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ياسر اسامه (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## يقيني بالله (11 سبتمبر 2007)

بوركت ياخي الكريم على جهودك الطيب


----------



## صفوان اصف (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير 
جاري التحميل 
يا ريت تعطينه شرح مبسط عن طريقة استخدام البرنامج


----------



## النافذة (24 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً
ربنا يوفقنا لمعرفة استخام البرنامج و إفادة الجميع منه


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (25 سبتمبر 2007)

برنامج رائع


----------



## فادي الخطيب (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا البرنامج هايل


----------



## م.لمى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج ولكن هل هذا الرنامج مشابه لبرنامج Erp؟؟؟


----------



## amros1 (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لردودكم,
ساضيف شرح لكيفية تثبيت البرنامج:56:


----------



## amros1 (29 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً 
ةفقك الله لما فيه الخير


----------



## engahmedalaa (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج واللة يوفقك لما هو خير


----------



## CVLMASTER (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (30 أكتوبر 2007)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ميساء 1 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

وينه هالبرنامج انا من زمان وادور عليه 
\الف شكر لك يالغلا وما قصرت ولا هنت


----------



## amros1 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

هينا جبنالكو اياه , ونحن في الخدمة:78:


----------



## ابوبهاء (5 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## بدراك (5 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور جداَ ، ولكن كيف يمكن الوصول إلى هذا البرنامج عبر الشبكة المعلوماتية .


----------



## محمد دشنا (29 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاني سليمان (29 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الجوكر (30 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس ولات (31 مارس 2008)

http://www.zaxocenter.com/vb


----------



## دعيج (3 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزاك خير .......


----------



## دعيج (3 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزاك خير .......جاري


----------



## دعيج (3 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزاك خير .......
جاري


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (29 يناير 2009)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------

